# Scent Free Storage Tote (similar to ScentLok Scent Tote)



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice very cool thanks for the idea.


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

Might have to give this a try..Nice


----------



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

Good job! I might have to give that a try too


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Good idea ..


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

What is the end cap for?


----------



## Hoyt1010 (Oct 14, 2009)

sagitarius said:


> What is the end cap for?


End cap?


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

My father-in-law got me one of the ScentLok Scent totes last year but I have too much Camo to fit in just one and didn't want to pay $80.00 for another one, so I found a Plano tote that is easily turned into the same thing. I can't take all the credit for this, most of it came from a fellow AT'er (http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1537291) When I pack to head for deer camp I usually just throw everything in the bed of the truck or on the trailer and I didn't want to have to worry about breaking off the hooks that are used to bungy this one down so it's very similar with a few variations. This tote also has tie down hooks on both sides and has a lid that is removable but has latches that lock down and make a very good seal once you put the weather strip in. I found the tote at academy for $22 (http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/st...344-02397-1719 ) I picked this one b/c it has a lip inside the lid that you can put weather stripping in just like my scent tote has. Turned out perfect for what I need. I am going to do one more this size and get this one (http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/st...=plano&Ntk=All ) to make one for my boots and pack. Materials: Plano tote ($22) Weather strip ($4 for 17 ft which is enought to do 2 totes this size) Active Carbon ($6 at Wal-Mart for a can that will last a couple yrs) and panty hose to hold the active carbon (33c on an end cap at Wal Mart)
pic of the tote

Sorry, this what I was referring to when I asked what you needed an "end cap" for. But, it looks like you were just talking about the price of the panty hose.


----------



## snewton_89 (Jan 21, 2010)

Marked for later. Great idea!


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

sagitarius said:


> What is the end cap for?


End cap is the location of the panty hose. End caps are the ends of the aisles where the majority of product is. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

sagitarius said:


> What is the end cap for?


:set1_rolf2: Sorry if that was insensitive, as it might be a term only used in the US. Just struck me as funny.......


----------



## Big Easy (May 1, 2009)

I have been using storage totes like this for a couple of years now. I read about them on the DIY forum and gave it a try. It is amazing what a six dollar jar of aquarium carbon can do. These work great and it beats the heck out of buying an eighty dollar tote.


----------



## S.PFAFF (Jan 6, 2009)

Will be ordering a tote soon


----------



## toddt (May 14, 2011)

Just my thoughts, BUT, with all of the controversy surrounding the whole carbon thing, NOT really working. I wonder, do you really believe this helps? Now I am not being facetious, rather I am simply asking. Now, I fully agree with a scent PROOF container, and the tote with some type of seal is a good idea, I have done that for some time now, I also usually get one of the extra-large Ziploc storage bags to help even more with scent contamination prevention. Anyway, I guess what I was really meaning by this post is,, do you, or anyone else, really think that by adding the carbon that it helps even more? Sure it couldn't hurt, and at one time I felt that the carbon suits were a good way to reduce scent significantly, but I never believed it eliminated scent as the manufacturers advertised. I guess bottom-line is that those who chose the carbon clothing, or even those that use gear like you have posted here, are more scent conscious overall than many others - i.e. bathing in scent free soap immediately before hunting, keeping clothing away from stronger human related odors, playing the wind more aggressively, etc. Good luck to everyone in the swiftly approaching hunting seasons.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Walmart clerk watching you pick out pantyhose....Priceless.


----------



## Big Easy (May 1, 2009)

Toddt
To answer your question, there is no doubt whatsoever in my mind that these work. Try this. Get a brand new plastic tote and leave the lid on it in your house for a week or so. After the week, open the lid and smell the inside. it will smell like plastic very badly. Then, stick a piece of pantyhose in it filled with activated carbon for aquariums in it with the lid closed for a week or so. After the week, open the lid and smell inside. You will notice a great difference. You are right that most people who take the time for scent control clothing and storage are probably more scent conscious to begin with, but give this a try.  I doubt you will be disappointed.


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

You can go one step further ,cut a few small pine trimmings ,put them in the bottom of the tote ,before you pack it .open it months later pine is all you smell.


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice scent free idea here boys


----------



## MountainManMark (Aug 1, 2013)

This is a great idea. How much carbon do you use in each tote?


----------



## weweber3 (Jan 12, 2013)

Bump... also curious, how much goes in each tote?


----------



## Hwthunter (Oct 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Hoyt1010 (Oct 14, 2009)

weweber3 said:


> Bump... also curious, how much goes in each tote?


I made 3 of them and I'm heading out today to hunt for 6 days and have enough room in one tote for clothes for the week plus my gorilla harness.. it is still pretty warm in texas though so I don't have hardly any heavy clothing but I do have towels etc


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Dang, I like it better than the Scent Loc!


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

So this tote that he used is this one?
http://m.academy.com/webapp/wcs/sto...5_-1__true?N=29807434&Ntt=Plano+trunk&Ntk=All 

?? Looking to combine all of my late season gear into one tote


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Marked.. Great idea


----------



## Hoyt1010 (Oct 14, 2009)

buckman2591 said:


> So this tote that he used is this one?
> http://m.academy.com/webapp/wcs/sto...5_-1__true?N=29807434&Ntt=Plano+trunk&Ntk=All
> 
> ?? Looking to combine all of my late season gear into one tote


This is the one I used

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/pla...pid-625513?N=46886006+10001&Ntt=plano&Ntk=All


----------



## JRC24 (Jul 24, 2007)

Great Idea!


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

The Plano XXL is available from Academy's website. they are offering free shipping on all orders over $39. So i ordered two of these! Both should be able to handle all of my early season and all of my mid/late season gear


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

Marked...thanks!


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Just FYI, if you don't have an Academy close, these same Plano totes are available at several of the WalMarts I've been to in the last couple of weeks. I've been storing my gear in the big space bags, but I think I'll have to make one of these. As far as the carbon issue, whether it works or not... I know for a 100% fact that it works. There science behind it to prove it works. NOTHING is going to fool a deer 100%, their sense of smell is just too good. But, carbon WILL take odor out of clothing, and it WILL help to mask the human odor when it's used in clothing such as Scentlok, etc. It's not snake oil, folks, it works.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just found out the hard way that the Plano XXL has vent holes where the grip handles are


----------



## IbrahimSS (Jul 18, 2013)

Dicks Sporting Goods had it too.


----------



## Rockmonky (Apr 3, 2011)

I made one of these this summer after my cloths started having a wired smell in sentaway bag. I left it open out side for.a few weeks and put in a whole container of carbon divided into 6 panty hose. 

All my Camo has the same smell. It's hard to describe, not a musty smell. 

Any ideas?


----------



## IbrahimSS (Jul 18, 2013)

Rockmonky said:


> I made one of these this summer after my cloths started having a wired smell in sentaway bag. I left it open out side for.a few weeks and put in a whole container of carbon divided into 6 panty hose.
> 
> All my Camo has the same smell. It's hard to describe, not a musty smell.
> 
> Any ideas?


Plasticky?


----------



## Rockmonky (Apr 3, 2011)

Kinda? But not like the tub smelled like new.


----------



## TexasJaxon (Apr 13, 2010)

Went to Wal-Mart today to get all the materials for this project. In the plastic tub section they now sell tubs made by Zip-Loc that have multiple snaps and foam weather stripping already in the lid. The 63 qt tub has 6 large lid snaps and the 46 qt tub has 4. The large one was $15 and small one was $13. The actual name is Zip Loc Weathertight Storage Box. It's perfect for this DIY since all you really need to add is activated charcoal or your preferred scent.


----------



## Rockram (Aug 23, 2009)

I went to Wally world today and got the Ziplock tote $15, active carbon$6, 2 pr knee hi stockings $.66, and arm & hammer fridge box $.82.
My plan is to wash out the tote with scent free soap. Wash camo and knee hi stockings with scent free soap and dryer sheet. place all items into tote and store. I was thinking about some pine bows maybe what's your thoughts?


----------



## akordboy (Feb 12, 2011)

The pine odor would be absorbed by the carbon


----------



## Rockram (Aug 23, 2009)

akordboy said:


> The pine odor would be absorbed by the carbon


Didn't think about that thanks.


----------



## deertag (Nov 21, 2013)

Great ideas you've got there, but amazon carries the same exact tote that scent lok uses without the name brand markup, and its $30 cheaper than scent tote. Look up air tight tote iris, they got a lot of different colors too. Think its ridiculous how they charge $70 for a tote...


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tag great idea


----------

